
Gov. Gavin Newsom wants the tech industry to help pay for new housing - prostoalex
https://www.latimes.com/politics/la-pol-ca-newsom-tech-housing-money-20190115-story.html#nws=mcnewsletter
======
RoyTyrell
I hope part of that comes with making sure zoning and other regulations are
in-place such that it makes financial sense for developers to want to build
housing in general too.

